# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: БТТ >  Пусковая установка С-75, автор Сергей Арчаков

## Д.Срибный

Тип: С-75 (SA-2 Guideline)
Производство: Trumpeter
Масштаб: 1:35
Дата публикации: 31.10.05
Автор: Сергей Арчаков aka Касатка

http://modelism.airforce.ru/armour/g...s-75/index.htm

----------


## Kasatka

Если бы мне еще кто подсказал куда воткнуть кабеля... Я бы добавил их =)

----------


## IGN

Замечательно сделано! как живая!
Пацаном рассматривал этот комплекс в 16 гв.дивизии ПВО, Красноводск. Правда там они стояли в капонирах в пустыне. Цвет ПУ был ближе к хаки-выгоревший на солнце.  А кабели проложены были на высоте около 50 см на вбитых в землю штырях с полукруглой рогатиной на верху. Толщина штырей где-то 15-20 мм. Куда именно подключились, конечно не помню. Надо фильм "Ключи от неба" пересмотреть, там С-75 показан во всей красе.

А "Невское" не хуже!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Где бы еще взять этот фильм....

----------


## IGN

В Питере в салоне видеокассет видел на VHS этот фильм..Есл очень надо, могу посмотреть и приобрести.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо!
Но возникают проблемы с пересылкой. Я попробую как-нибудь в сети найти или в Москве.
Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## EQUIP

:Wink:  С каких пор ПВОшная установка - БТТ?  :Wink:  
Скорее, все-таки к авиации ближе...
Сергей - молодчина!
Интересно, когда на С-200 кто-нибудь сподобится - по всему обеспечивающему комплексу. Я в свое время кабину К-3 и топливозаправку изучал... На занятиях "половым" вопросом занимались частенько. :lol:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну да, надо просто БТТ переименовать в "Наземную технику" :-)

----------


## Kasatka

Андрей, я бы средства ПВО подальше от авиации держал =))

----------


## EQUIP

> Андрей, я бы средства ПВО подальше от авиации держал =))


А я как ПВОшник предложил бы (и это правильнее) держать авиацию подальше от средств ПВО (предохраняться надо)... :lol:   :Wink: 
А вот это, вроде, никто не делает в масштабе?... Я на эксплуатационной практике в Острогожске на такой (без навесок, с балластным ящиком) неделю рассекал...

----------


## IGN

Когда-то я учился на БРК 15П645 "Пионер" (СС-20). Нынче, это комплекс "Тополь", точнее развитие дальнейшее. Так хочется сделать модель в 32 масштабе! тем более, что появились чертежи и фотографии комплекса. Перепилить Драгоновского МаЗа с оперативно-тактической ракетой, что-ли?
Эх...

----------


## fulcrum

Темная модель, просто супер!!!!!  :lol:

----------

